# Hilfe! VISPAS 2007



## Peter 3679 (18. Februar 2007)

Schönen guten Tag an alle. Habe dieses Jahr das erste mal die Berechtigung um in Holland Angeln zu gehen (VISPAS 2007). Der Verein dem Ich angehöre heißt Ons Genoegen te Roermond.Die Papiere die Ich dazu bekommen habe sind aber in Holländischer Sprache. Dachte eigentlich das Ich damit in fast ganz Holland fischen kann z.B. auch in Maastricht an der Maas. Kann mich jemand aufklären? Würde gerne in Seen in der Nähe von Maastricht oder Heerlen Angeln. Hat da jemand einen Tipp, wo Ich einen schönen See dort finde und was Ich dort für Erlaubnissscheine brauche?. Danke. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## bolli (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



Peter 3679 schrieb:


> Der Verein dem Ich angehöre heißt Ons Genoegen te Roermond.



Ich habe meinen VISpas auch von diesem Verein. Mir wurde
die Karte für die Maasseen allerdings direkt mitverkauft (€ 6,00). 

Habe meinen übrigens von Leos in Würselen. Die können Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## Peter 3679 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hallo. Habe meinen Vispas 2007 auch bei Leo in Würselen gekauft. Da dachte ich aber noch das ich damit in ganz Holland angeln dürfte. Von Maasseen oder ähnlichem hat mir dort niemand etwas gesagt. Schade. Sonst eigentlich ne sehr gute Beratung dort.


----------



## Der_Monty (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hallo Peter,

wenn Du die Board-Suche benutzt, wird Dir geholfen werden.
Desweiteren, mit Deinem Vispas 2007 + der MaasPlassen-Vergunning darfst Du auch nur in Limburg angeln gehen. Falls Du in andere Regionen angeln gehen möchtest, musst Du dir die jeweiligen Papiere noch zusätzlich besorgen.
Sofern Du nur in Limburg, sprich Heerlen und Masstricht angeln gehen möchetest, brauchst Du nur darauf zu achten, an wen das Gewässer verpachtet ist.
In dem Fall hättest Du dir vielleicht die Papiere besser bei Bergsma in Kerkrade abgeholt...

Gruß.


----------



## bolli (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



			
				Der_Monty;1469040. schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren, mit Deinem Vispas 2007 + der MaasPlassen-Vergunning darfst Du auch nur in Limburg angeln gehen. Falls Du in andere Regionen angeln gehen möchtest, musst Du dir die jeweiligen Papiere noch zusätzlich besorgen.


@Monty 
Verstehe ich nicht ganz. |kopfkrat 

Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist es so:

- Mit dem VISpas dürfen alle offenen Gewässer in NL beangelt werden (weißen Seiten der dem VISpas zugehörigen Liste)
- dann gibt es Gewässer, für die man im jeweiligen Verband (ist man über den Verein) sein muß (blaue Seiten der Liste).
Gilt z.B. zum Teil für die Maas und Kanäle in Limburg.
- letztlich gibt es eine kleine Anzahl "privater" Gewässer, für die man Mitglied des jeweiligen Vereines sein und 
ggf. eine gesonderte Erlaubnis haben muß (rote Seiten). Warum die Maasseen hier nicht aufgeführt sind, kann ich Dir aber auch nicht sagen. 
Ich meine aber, sie gehören zu dieser Kategorie.  

Durch Deine Mitgliedschaft in dem Roermonder Verein bist Du automatisch Mitglied im Limburger Verband. Somit stehen Dir
die Gewässer der "weißen und blauen Kategorie" im Rahmen der
jeweiligen Bestimmungen offen.  

Für die Maasseen nochmal der Hinweis: Frag bei Leos nach der Karte oder wende Dich an den Verein.


----------



## Roofblei (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hallo Peter 

Für in Maastricht zu angeln"dh.zb in der Grenzmaas (Borgharen Schleuse) bis zur Mündung der Geulle"bist du verpflichtet die Karte in Maastricht zb bei Flamingo für den Angelverein"HSV De Geusselt"  zu besorgen,da diese Strecke dem VVM gehört was aber nicht heisst das du in ganz M.nicht angeln darfst.Der Julianakanal zb ist öffentlich  
In Heerlen/Kerkrade genau das selbe:,"Verein zb"Goudwinde"dort musst du dir die Karte beim Bergsma besorgen damit kannst du  an dem Schlossteich Erenstein und Stuwmeer angeln.Im allgemeinen kannst du in ganz Holland angeln insofern sie in der Liste von Angelgewässern stehen zb Gelderland,Brabant,Poldergewässer Flevoland,Zeeland usw.Wichtig ist hier das sogennante Looprecht das von den einzelnen Vereinen freigegeben wird. Für die Maasplassen benötigst du eine extra Vergunning (6 €) weil diese insofern ich weiss der  Organisation (AquaTerra) angehören.

Gruss Roofblei


----------



## Der_Monty (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



bolli schrieb:


> @Monty
> Verstehe ich nicht ganz. |kopfkrat
> 
> [...]


 
Hi,

ne, so wie ich das verstehe muss man für jede Region einen eigenen Vispas haben. Sprich, wenn ich in Brabant angeln gehen möchte, muss ich mir nochmal die ganzen Papiere besorgen.
Ist schon komisch, dass wir Deutschen mit unserer Bürokratie bei so einer eigentlich einfachen Sache verzweifeln mögen |supergri 

Gruß.


----------



## krauthi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

ja das stimmt  so wie Monty  schon sagte 
 wenn ich zb in nordholland angeln möchte  brauche ich von dort den Vispas    
wenn ich aber schon einen habe  wie zb  den  von Limburg 
bekomme ich    von den kosten des anderesn visßasses wieder was zurück überwiesen   also  wichtig   ist  schau in deiner  liste von viswater   wo   du darfst   und wenn dort nichts drin steht    dan  frage  beim VVV  nach die können  meistens  helfen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## bolli (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

@ Roofblei,
Du bist doch Niederländer, kannst Du mal Klarheit in die Sache bringen? Wäre echt super! :m 

@ krauthi, monty

Wie folgt wurde es mal an anderer Stelle veröffentlicht. Ich verstehe
das so (wie ich es bereits oben beschrieben habe), dass mit
EINEM VISPAS alle Gewässer entsprechend der Liste befischt werden dürfen. 



"Angeln in den Niederlanden
Die wichtigsten Regeln und Bestimmungen im Überblick.

Eine Ausgabe von Sportvisserij Nederland.
Dem Inhalt dieser Broschüre kann man keine Rechte geltend machen.

Wichtige Änderungen Angeldokumente in 2007

.....

Verglichen mit den meisten anderen Ländern ist die Niederlande ein wahres Anglerparadies. Begründet auf der Tatsache das die Angelsportvereine und ihre regionalen Stellen, vereint in Sportvisserij Nederland, ihre eigenen Angelgewässer auch zugänglich für alle Mitglieder anderer Vereine machen. Wodurch man als Mitglied von einem Angelsportverein auch die Gewässer eines anderen Angelsportvereines in jedem anderen Teilen des Landes beangeln kann. Zusammengenommen spricht man hier von rund 90% der Binnengewässer der Niederlande, die auf diese vereinfachte Weise erreichbar werden. 

Welche Dokumente

Als Sportangler haben Sie die Wahl verschiedener Möglichkeiten: 

Der VISpas
Die vielfältigsten Möglichkeiten bekommen Sie, wenn Sie Mitglied in einem der bei Sportvisserij Nederland angeschlossenen Angelvereine werden. Sie erhalten dann den sog. VISpas zusammen mit einer Liste aller dazugehörenden Angelgewässer von Sportvisserij Nederland sowie eventuellen Verbands- und Vereinsgewässer(n). Der VISpas zusammen mit der Angelgewässerliste bildet dann die Angelerlaubnis (Visvergunning) für alle in dieser Liste aufgeführten Gewässer. In diesen explizit aufgeführten Binnengewässern dürfen Sie dann mit zwei Ruten und allen gesetzlich zugelassenen Ködern fischen. Ihnen erstreckt sich dadurch ein unglaublich breites Areal an Angelgewässern in den Niederladen, wo Sie Ihr Hobby nach Herzenslust voll auskosten können. Selbstverständlich innerhalb der Regeln der Gesetzgebung! Dieser VISpas ist zusätzlich auch Nachweis der Vereinszugehörigkeit des entsprechenden Angelvereins.

...."


|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



bolli schrieb:


> @ krauthi, monty
> 
> Wie folgt wurde es mal an anderer Stelle veröffentlicht. Ich verstehe
> das so (wie ich es bereits oben beschrieben habe), dass mit
> ...


das ist ja so auch  richtig   aber eben nur die gewässer die in deiner liste stehen  und das ist die liste  von limburg
wenn du nun in andere gebiete  angeln möchtest  brauchst du  wieder einen anderen schein   was jetzt aber nicht heißt  das du   jedesmal wenn du in ein anderes gebiet in holland beangelst  auch immer wieder einen vispas bekommst  sondern nur die  nötigen zusatzunterlagen für die gegend   deshalb bekommt man ja auch ein teil    des betrages wieder zurück



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Peter 3679 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Wie Ich sehe bin Ich nicht der einzige der etwas verwirrt ist. Ihr habt mir aber auf jeden Fall schon sehr weiter geholfen. Vielen Dank an alle ! Eine Frage habe Ich noch: Kennt jemand einen schönen Teich oder See ( Ich angle überwiegend auf Hecht, Zander oder Karpfen) in Kerkade, Heerlen oder Maastricht und wo finde Ich diesen Jan Bergsma? Vielen Dank nochmal an alle! Schönen Gruß

Peter


----------



## bolli (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



krauthi schrieb:


> das ist ja so auch  richtig   aber eben nur die gewässer die in deiner liste stehen  und das ist die liste  von limburg
> wenn du nun in andere gebiete  angeln möchtest  brauchst du  wieder einen anderen schein   was jetzt aber nicht heißt  das du   jedesmal wenn du in ein anderes gebiet in holland beangelst  auch immer wieder einen vispas bekommst  sondern nur die  nötigen zusatzunterlagen für die gegend   deshalb bekommt man ja auch ein teil    des betrages wieder zurück
> 
> 
> ...



jaja, das gilt aber doch nur für die "blauen" Gewässer der landesweiten Liste. 

Die "weißen" müssten doch für JEDEN 
VISpas Inhaber frei sein! So lese ich es (mit meinen
sehr bescheidenen Niederländischkenntnissen) in der
Umschlaginnenseite (unten links) der dicken Liste.


----------



## bolli (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Schaut mal hier

oder geht über die Webseite www.vispas.nl

Leider sind die FAQ noch nicht übersetzt  #t


----------



## the doctor (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Also bis zum letzten Jahr war es noch so, das wenn man die Sportvisakte + groote Vergunnig besaß, alle in der Liste aufgezeichneten Gewässer befischten durfte. - In ganz Niederlande-
Wie z.B. Rhein, Waal, Niederrhein, Maas.
Wie es aber jetzt aussieht, weiss ich leider nicht, da ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht befasst habe. Ist aber Interessant. Danke für den Denkanstoß, werde die Tage mal nachforschen und dann berichten.


----------



## the doctor (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

@ Bolli,....
da stehts ja....
zum Vispass gehört eine landesweite Gewässerliste... List van Visswateren.
Hatte ich garnicht drann gedacht.
Dort stehen alle Gewässer drinn, die du mit dem Vispass befischen darfst.#6


----------



## Lachsy (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



the doctor schrieb:


> @ Bolli,....
> da stehts ja....
> zum Vispass gehört eine landesweite Gewässerliste... List van Visswateren.
> Hatte ich garnicht drann gedacht.
> Dort stehen alle Gewässer drinn, die du mit dem Vispass befischen darfst.#6




Marcel und vergiss nicht, die immer bei dir zu tragen beim Angeln


----------



## Roofblei (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Liebe Kollegen  #6

Eigentlich ganz einfach.Wenn ihr euch bei einem Niederländichen Verein anmeldet so bekommt ihr alle einen Vispas und verschiedenen Listen egal ob Limburg  Brabant usw
alle Gewässer die in den Listen dort aufgeführt sind dürft ihr beangeln.
Die grosse Vergunning "(ist die wichtigste Liste bekommt 
jeder )"für die ganze Niederlanden ist im Heftformat nennt sich jetzt""Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren,""" wichtig immer dabei haben,
dort sind alle Gewasser eingetragen wo ihr""in den ganzen Niederlanden Angeln,egal ob der Verein aus Limburg oder Braband Gelderland usw""ist dürft dh:der ansässige Verein vergibt ein Betretungsrecht (looprecht) das in dieser Liste genannt wird.( Ich weiss ist in Niederländisch) aber wenn mann ihn Ruhe mal reinschaut dann kann man es doch gut erkennen wo man Angeln darf.
Der Vispas ist nichts weiteres als die alte Sporvisakte die 2006
noch extra gekauft werden musste wenn man in Holland angeln wollte,mit diesen Einnahmen wurden Besatzmassnahmen und Umweltschutz bezahlt.Es würde leider den Rahmen sprengen um jetzt alles hier auf zu zählen.um es nochmal zu sagen,Ihr dürft mit dem Vispas und der Lijst van Viswateren(früher Grote Vergunning)in ganz Holland angeln.
(aufpassen es gibt drei unterschiedliche 
(kleine Vispas-nur eine Angel mit dem vom Ministerium den  ausgewiesenen Ködern Brot Maden Wurm aber keine Raubfischruten,zb mit Wobbler
Zeevispas( ist fürs Veerse Meer und Grevelingenmeer) 
und den normalen Vispas bekommt ihr vom Verein incl der obengenannten Liste van Viswateren eventuell wenn es ein Verein aus Limburg ist auch die Limburgvergunning.Natürlich ist es so das einige Vereine kein Looprecht umsonst vergeben möchten daher werden einige Angelstellen bzw Gebiete nicht aufgelistet mit anderen Worten nur wenn der ansässige Verein
ein Looprecht vergibt darf man dort Angeln.Beispiel Bauer Josef besitzt an der Maas zwischen Kilometer 78-85 Ländereien er möchte das nur an Kilometer 78-80 beangelt werden darf,dieses Betretungsrecht steht in der Liste v. V.also darf bei Kilometer 81-85 nicht geangelt werden da er seine Zustimmung für diesen abschnitt nicht gegeben hat
das gleiche gilt auch für Vereine.Einige Abschnitte wird nur für Vereinsmitglieder des ansässigen Vereins sein, ein anderer teil wird für alle freigegeben die im Besitz einer gültigen Erlaubnis
(VisPas-Landelijke Lijst van Viswateren) sind
Es geht hier einfach nur darum das alle Einnahmen in einem grossen Topf geworfen werden die später an den Vereinen
ausgezahlt werden da viele berreiche zb ander Maas unterhalten werden müssen.Leider zählt nicht jeder Verein dazu.
Hier im Überblick

VisPas   für ganz Holland egal wo 
Lijst van Viswateren ( musst ihr immer dabei haben )für ganz Holland solange die Gebiete vermeldet werden
Erlaubnis fürs Vereinsgewässer 
Maasplassen extra Erlaubniss 

Übrigens Peter hier der gewünschte Link

[SIZE=-1]www.hengelspullen.nl/shops/shoppage.asp?ID=190 - 9k[/SIZE]

Viele Grüsse 
Roofblei


----------



## bolli (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

@Roofblei

DANKE ! #6


----------



## darth carper (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

ich bin was das raubfischangeln angeht holland-anfänger.
lohnt sich eigentlich in jedem poldergebiet das angeln auf hecht, z.b. in den flevoland-poldern?


----------



## Lachsy (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Heute kamen 2 kleine Heftchen. Ob die direkt vom verein kommen keine Ahnung.

Einmal " Angel in den Niederlanden 2007" Wichtige Änderungen Angeldokumente 2007

und Angeln in den Niederlanden. hat es noch jemand bekommen?

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/3392/p1110848sk6.jpg


----------



## the doctor (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



darth carper schrieb:


> ich bin was das raubfischangeln angeht holland-anfänger.
> lohnt sich eigentlich in jedem poldergebiet das angeln auf hecht, z.b. in den flevoland-poldern?



Nicht in jedem Polder, sondern in jeder Pfütze die du beangeln darfst lauert der Hecht.
Ich hatte z.B. letztes Jahr in nur 70cm tiefem Wasser /Breite 5m  einen dicken 92er Hecht.
Es lohnt sich wirklich überall #6


----------



## Der_Monty (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Heute kamen 2 kleine Heftchen. Ob die direkt vom verein kommen keine Ahnung.
> 
> Einmal " Angel in den Niederlanden 2007" Wichtige Änderungen Angeldokumente 2007
> 
> und Angeln in den Niederlanden. hat es noch jemand bekommen?


 
Hi Lachsy,

dito, hat mir heute der freundliche Briefträger gebracht. 
Dank des Heftchens werden doch so alle Fragen beantwortet. Hilft nur leider den Leuten nicht weiter, die noch nicht Mitglied in einem holl. Verein sind. Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit des Scannes, jemand anderes vielleicht?

Gruß.


----------



## Lachsy (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Hi Lachsy,
> 
> dito, hat mir heute der freundliche Briefträger gebracht.
> Dank des Heftchens werden doch so alle Fragen beantwortet. Hilft nur leider den Leuten nicht weiter, die noch nicht Mitglied in einem holl. Verein sind. Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit des Scannes, jemand anderes vielleicht?
> ...



Ich denke die meisten sind wohl in einem verein in NL, ausser vieleicht die Stipper, aber raubfischangeln denke ich schon, aber ich kann beides mal einscannen, und bei bedarf zur verfügung stellen.
Gibt doch antworten auf so manche fragen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jogibär (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hallo Peter,

Bergsma findest du hier http://www.viamichelin.fr/viamichel...&dx=688.5&dy=-280.5&empriseW=971&empriseH=647

an der Ecke Wijngracht/Hammolenweg in Kerkrade. Wenn Du die Wijngracht überquerst, Richtung Kasteel Erenstein (Brughofweg) kannst Du Dir auch gleich die Gewässer anschauen (Burggraben Stuwmeer)


----------



## joopie (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Top Informationen zum vispas gibt es jetzt neu unter
www.vispas.nl
dort die deutsche Flagge anklicken, dann hat man Infos und Anlaufstellen auf deutsch!
Ein toller Service aus Holland!
:vik:


----------



## milhouse (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Ich und ein paar Kumpels wollen an den Maasplassen und der Maas angeln (Raubfisch). Hierzu benötige ich wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft und den VISpas2007. 

Den VISpas aufzutreiben wird nicht das Problem sein vermute ich mal. Nur wie komme ich in einen Verein und was kostet mich der Spass?


----------



## Jogibär (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hallo Milhouse,

ich versuchs mal mit der Kurzfassung:

ohne Verein kein Vispas; Alternative Kleine Vispas, dann aber nur zugelassene Köder, also kein Angeln auf Raubfisch. AUch die Gewässer sind eingeschränkt. Ich meine in Limburg nur Maas  und Julianakanal |uhoh:

Für die Maasplassen brauchst Du eine extra Erlaubnis ==> Maasplassenvergunning. Die gibts in der Regel im Niederländsichen Angelladen für 6,50 € dazu.

Alles Weitere ist weiter oben ausführlich erläutert


----------



## gimli (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Den VISpas bekommst du nicht sofort. Du bekommst erstmal nur einen vorläufigen VISpas mit einem Aufnahmeantrag in einen Verein und der Sportvisserij Nederland.


----------



## x.andy (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten sind wohl in einem verein in NL, ausser vieleicht die Stipper, aber raubfischangeln denke ich schon, aber ich kann beides mal einscannen, und bei bedarf zur verfügung stellen.
> Gibt doch antworten auf so manche fragen
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Hi Lachsy,

Ich bin jetzt seit kurzem auch mit der "Grote Vergunning" dabei, aber ein absoluter Neuling mit keinerlei Ahnung!
Das deutsche Heft "Angeln in den Niederlanden" sieht sehr interessant aus. Hast du evtl eine eingescannte Version oder evtl eine Adresse wo man das Heft bekommen könnt?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe

Gruß
x.Andy


----------



## totaler Spinner (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hallo Milhouse,
> 
> AUch die Gewässer sind eingeschränkt. Ich meine in Limburg nur Maas und Julianakanal |uhoh:
> Alles Weitere ist weiter oben ausführlich erläutert


 
Mit dem kleine Vispas in Limburg *NUR* : Julianakanal und Lateraalkanal.
Für die Maas braucht man den Vispas.


----------



## Borusse (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hi  x.andy

hier findest Du das Heft online http://angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

Gruss

Chris


----------



## x.andy (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hi Chris,

super! Vielen Dank! Genau so eine Seite meine ich- Klasse!:vik:

Grüsse
x.andy


----------



## Shivasmoon (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Super Hilfe hier, danke!! Leider bin ich immernoch ein bisschen verwirrt, in der Liste von Angelgewässer Limburg steht bei Sperrzeit Köderarten dass man bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai nicht mit Köfis angeln darf, Schonzeit Barsch und Zander ist bis letzten Freitag im Mai, und auf der Internetseite angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de bei Gesetze steht dass man bis letzten Freitag im Mai nicht mit Köfis angeln darf??!!


----------



## Lachsy (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Es gilt für limburg was in den papieren steht, also Köfi und gufi erst wieder ab sonntag



> Hinweis: An einigen Gewässern gelten längere Schon- und Sperrzeiten. Dies ist gesondert bei den betreffenden Föderationen (Verbänden) und/oder deren Gewässer gekennzeichnet.


----------



## dj7ec (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Immer wieder schön wie einfach es in den Niederlanden ist! Ich bin gestern einfach in einen Angelladen maschiert und habe nach einem grossen Vispas gefragt (Mein Schul - Niederländisch macht sich immer wieder bezahlt :vik. 10 min und 40 Euro später war ich nicht nur stolzer Besitzer eines "Groote Vispas" sondern auch noch Mitglied im örtlichen Angelverein. BIn dann gleich los gezogen ans wasser. Ohne Prüfung, Fischerreierlaubnisschein und Antrag für ein Formular zur Ausstellung von bla bla bla wie in Deutschland. Wie gesagt für 40 habe ich einen riesen Sack voll Gewässer zur Auswahl, in Deutschland hätte allein die Aufahmegebühr in den Angelverein 50 Euro gekostet, plus Jahresbeitrag und und und....

Fischen in Holland ist echt spitze, kann man nur empfehlen 

lg Hauke#h


----------



## bigdet1973 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hallo
Mit Sonntag das ist nicht ganz Richtig.
Ich habe gerade beim Hengelsportvereniging HSV Ons Genoegen angerufen und nachgefragt,ab Samstag sind Köfi und gufis wieder erlaubt und das liegt daran wen der 1 Juni auf einen Wochen tag fällt darf mann den Samstag davor schon Angeln#6Juhu auf nach Holland
Gruß Det



Lachsy schrieb:


> Es gilt für limburg was in den papieren steht, also Köfi und gufi erst wieder ab sonntag


----------



## Fishing Buddy (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



dj7ec schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön wie einfach es in den Niederlanden ist! Ich bin gestern einfach in einen Angelladen maschiert und habe nach einem grossen Vispas gefragt ....


 
Genauso habe ich es auch gemacht, das war Anfang April. Man erhält sofort den vorläufigen Vispas, 
füllt die Karte aus, schickt sie ab und soll dann 10 Tage später den endgültigen Jahresschein 
zugeschickt bekommen - der kam aber leider bis heute nicht bei mir an.

Und da der "tijdelijke VISpas" nur 1 Monat gültig ist, darf ich jetzt in NL nicht mehr angeln


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hallo.

Ich habe in anderen Boards gehört das es unterschiedliche Preise für den Großen Vispass gibt!!!

Es soll bei Roermond einen Laden geben der einen eigenen Angelverein hat und da sollen die Papiere billiger sein.

Kennt jemand den Laden oder kann mir jemand sagen wo ich sie preiswerter bekomme?

Der Normale Preis liegt bei 42-44 Euro.

Danke!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Lachsy (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Du meinst den angelladen im hafen von Hatenboer.

Die 42-44 € kommen zustande wenn du die Maasplassenverguinning auch nimmst.


----------



## Peter70 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



Fishing Buddy schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich es auch gemacht, das war Anfang April. Man erhält sofort den vorläufigen Vispas,
> füllt die Karte aus, schickt sie ab und soll dann 10 Tage später den endgültigen Jahresschein
> zugeschickt bekommen - der kam aber leider bis heute nicht bei mir an.
> 
> Und da der "tijdelijke VISpas" nur 1 Monat gültig ist, darf ich jetzt in NL nicht mehr angeln



Warte jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen auf den entgültigen Jahresschein.Wollte am Wochenende das erste mal mit dem eigenen Boot raus.Leider wird da wohl nichts draus


----------



## Borusse (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



TestsiegerNRW schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe in anderen Boards gehört das es unterschiedliche Preise für den Großen Vispass gibt!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

also ich glaube Du wirst nirgendwo in Europa für 42 € solch eine Gewässervielfalt bekommen.
Hier ist ein Link zu einem Verein in Roermond http://hsvonsgenoegenroermond.nl/
Kosten für 365 Tage im Jahr an unzähligen Gewässern = 42 € 

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Lachsy (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Meine papiere sind schon zeit monaten da .
Hatte sie online geordert 
habe erst garkein vorläufigen bekommen, direkt die Karte

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Borusse (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

@ Peter70

wie ich sehe bist Du auch aus Alsdorf. Hast Du die Papiere bestellt, oder bei Leo geholt ?
Ich habe meine Papiere im Januar bei Leo geholt und hatte innerhalb von 5 Tagen meinen Vispas.
Auf Deinem vorläufigen Vispas steht doch eine Tel.Nr.,frag doch einfach mal dort nach. 

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Peter70 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



Borusse schrieb:


> @ Peter70
> 
> wie ich sehe bist Du auch aus Alsdorf. Hast Du die Papiere bestellt, oder bei Leo geholt ?
> Ich habe meine Papiere im Januar bei Leo geholt und hatte innerhalb von 5 Tagen meinen Vispas.
> ...


Wie lange hast du den auf deine Papiere gewartet? Hab meine beim Leo geholt. Ans Anrufen habe ich auch schon gedacht,Hoffentlich können und wollen die auch Deutsch vestehen.Bist du Gladbach-Fan?
Gruss Peter


----------



## Borusse (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*



Peter70 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du den auf deine Papiere gewartet? Hab meine beim Leo geholt. Ans Anrufen habe ich auch schon gedacht,Hoffentlich können und wollen die auch Deutsch vestehen.Bist du Gladbach-Fan?
> Gruss Peter


 
wie gesagt innerhalb von 5 Tagen hatte ich meinen Vispas.
Und zu Frage 2: ja ich bin Gladbach-Fan#6 und es ist mir auch nicht peinlich

Gruss 

Chris


----------



## Fishing Buddy (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Jetzt habe ich meinen VISpas doch noch erhalten - Wartezeit
8 Wochen :-( , das scheint am jeweiligen Angelverein zu liegen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## böhse onkelz (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

hallo, 
also ich gehöre keinem angelsportverein an würde mit meinem Freund gerne mal an der maas angeln geht das ??
wenn wo bekomme ich dann in Nordrhein Westfalen einen erlaubnischein her 

danke euch schon mal im voraus


----------



## Jogibär (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! VISPAS 2007*

Hallo,

Soweit ich weiß gibts für die Maas keine Tageskarten. Du müßtest Dir also den Vispas besorgen. Den wiedrum gibts nur mit gleichzeitiger Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein. 
Es gibta uch läden im Grenzgebiet in Deutschland die diese Papiere verkaufen. Z.B Leos Angelmarkt, Würselen oder Angelsport Baesweiler (beides in der Umgebung von Aachen)
Verein und Vispas kosten zusammen ca. 40 €. Du solltest also überlegen, ob sich das lohnt für nen einmaligen Versuch.

Gruß Jogi


----------

